# Scheduled outside of availability



## 2legit2quit

What is the current policy when you are scheduled outside of your availabity? I have confirmed several times with HR that I am only to work no more than 4.5 hours a day, however I keep being scheduled for 7 hours on some days. When I addressed the issue with my ETL, she advised me that I needed to post part of the shift in Kronos that I am unable to work. To my knowledge, legally they can not schedule outside my availability or terminate me for not working outside of my available schedule. I would love to hear answers/ feedback/resolutions to this issue. This is my part time job and they are aware of my other job and my availability. They hired me  knowing this information.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster

Talk to your etl or tl about your schedule.


----------



## Yetive

There are always differences to state and local laws. That said, most Targets are not legally responsible for following your scheduling preferences unless ADA or medical reason.  Your HR can set 4.5 hours as a limit on your shifts (or your HRE can). You could always ask one of them to do that for you. I don't think it prevents scheduling longer shifts, but it alerts them.


----------



## starmaster1000

2legit2quit said:


> To my knowledge, legally they can not schedule outside my availability or terminate me for not working outside of my available schedule.


That knowledge would not be correct. Federal and state laws don't protect you for availability (disclosure: I am not an attorney). This is why unions exist (but let's not turn this into a pro or anti union discussion).

Since neither you nor Target signed a contract for employment conditions, they can schedule you for whenever they want. However, Target is supposed to (on the basis of internal policy — that is to say, "Scout's Honor") follow and adhere to your availability for the purpose of coverage. They can also play the "your availability no longer meets our needs so we're gonna have to let you go" card without anything you can do.

The flippant response by your leadership is alarming, but if you find it worth your time to pursue a solution, go up the chain. Officially discuss with your ETL (the person ultimately responsible for making your schedule in 99% of situations) and remind them of your availability and ask them to please respect it. If that fails, involve the ETL-HR or SD and have the same discussion.
It's important that these be conversations in a sit-down setting and not just in passing, for the next step. If possible, write them an email after your discussion where you matter-of-factly state the discussion you had, the concerns you discussed, and a recap of their response. You guessed it... a paper trail.

Because the last step, if nothing comes of this and you're still energized like the Energizer Bunny to keep going... you're gonna have to call the dreaded, last resort mythical thing we call the Compliance Hotline. And they want facts. And if you have a paper trail of the "okay, we'll do better" conversations with clear inaction on their part, Corporate will love it. 

Good luck!! Not to sound condescending or anything, but in closing... you may want to start looking for employment elsewhere or transfer to another store if you've had these in-passing convos with them and nothing changed before. They're doing this to push you out via you giving up or them painting you into a corner by saying you're missing shifts or parts of shifts when they inevitably conflict with your other job.


----------



## Black Sheep 214

starmaster1000 said:


> Good luck!! Not to sound condescending or anything, but in closing... you may want to start looking for employment elsewhere or transfer to another store if you've had these in-passing convos with them and nothing changed before. They're doing this to push you out via you giving up or them painting you into a corner by saying you're missing shifts or parts of shifts when they inevitably conflict with your other job.


Yes, some of Spot’s leaders are 🐓💩 enough to do exactly this.              Good luck!😁


----------



## Fluttervale

You can insist they schedule for only 4.5 hour shifts, but be mindful that they may not have many shifts available that are 4.5 hour shifts.  If they need 7 hours, it's easier to give one person 7 than someone 4 and someone 3.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining

Your availability is a "guideline"  They aren't required to follow it.

That being said, there's probably no scenario where this pans out well for you.  If you've had conversations and they continue to disregard it, then calling the hotline is just going to irritate them to the point they just make your job miserable.


----------



## Far from newbie

60SecondsRemaining said:


> Your availability is a "guideline"  They aren't required to follow it.
> 
> That being said, there's probably no scenario where this pans out well for you.  If you've had conversations and they continue to disregard it, then calling the hotline is just going to irritate them to the point they just make your job miserable.


TRUE.  NO hotline calls or things will get worse.  Always.  Best to deal with ALL issues within your building.  No one likes a rat.


----------



## james0707

If they are scheduling you outside of your availability, go to HR immediately.  If HR won't do anything, go the Store Director.

Your availability is your availability.

No one is going to schedule a student (high school or college) outside their availability.  No one is going to expect a student to cut class just to stock shelves at Target.

You should expect the same consideration as a student.


----------



## Poofresh

I'm usually off one day of the week and they schedule me anyway without asking for it for those days.  They're full of it sometimes. Do it for the money.


----------

